# Looking to set up a 90 gal



## dataz722 (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi, I have a standard 90 gallon tank that years ago I had set up as a FOWLR. I have really been wanting to set it up again, but don't have the money or time to set it up for salt again even though that is what I would really love to do. I have decided to do it as freshwater with cichlids. Since I am coming from salt (and years ago at that) I really know nothing about the requirements for a cichlid tank. I am looking for recommendations for filtration, required flow, stocking requirements, and whatnot. I also have no clue exactly which fish I would like to put in it. I would like colorful fish with some personality so I wouldn't mind some direction there as well.

Thanks.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Do you know what type of cichlid you'd like? Central american? South American? Mbuna? PeacocksHaps? Tanganyikan?

Look the species profiles section of this site and pick out the type of cichlid you'd like to keep and then we can help you.

You are most likely looking at some sort of african if you want personality and color (mbuna, peacock or hap). There are some cool options on the south american side too, but many of them just grow too large for a 90G tank. I'd suggest either a hap/peacock tan or a mixed malawi tank with mbuna, haps and peacocks.


----------



## pelphrey (Apr 9, 2014)

clhinds78 said:


> Do you know what type of cichlid you'd like? Central american? South American? Mbuna? PeacocksHaps? Tanganyikan?
> 
> Look the species profiles section of this site and pick out the type of cichlid you'd like to keep and then we can help you.
> 
> You are most likely looking at some sort of african if you want personality and color (mbuna, peacock or hap). There are some cool options on the south american side too, but many of them just grow too large for a 90G tank. I'd suggest either a hap/peacock tan or a mixed malawi tank with mbuna, haps and peacocks.


I am a fan of the mbuna. Mainly because typically the female mbunas show color. On the other hand for a show tank I love the peacock/hap all male tanks.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

pelphrey said:


> clhinds78 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know what type of cichlid you'd like? Central american? South American? Mbuna? PeacocksHaps? Tanganyikan?
> ...


Many mbuna females are drab too. The ps elongatus is one example. There are many good species choices for mbuna with colorful females tho.

You can do a mixed tank too. In my 75G I have 4 yellow labs, 3 aceis, 3 peacocks and on hap. The mix seems to work pretty well since labs and aceis are two of the less aggressive mbunas. You wouldn't want to mix something like red zebras or demasoni with haps and peacocks.


----------



## dataz722 (Aug 25, 2014)

I went to a Lfs today that had a decent selection of cichlids. From what I saw I really liked the blue peacock and yellow labs. There were a couple others that were ok but not that I like a ton.

I did also get one **** of a deal of off CL. I got a single bulb 48" light fixture, wet/dry filter (that I will likely resell), precision marine skimmer, and a Rena canister filter (not sure what model or size). All for $85. I think all I need now is some sand and I should be set. Well that and new test kits and all the other misc stuff.

I also noticed the support bar in the middle of of the top frame of the tank is cracked. Should I replace the whole top frame or would strips of plexi epoxied on both sides work?


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

dataz722 said:


> I went to a Lfs today that had a decent selection of cichlids. From what I saw I really liked the blue peacock and yellow labs. There were a couple others that were ok but not that I like a ton.
> 
> I did also get one #%$& of a deal of off CL. I got a single bulb 48" light fixture, wet/dry filter (that I will likely resell), precision marine skimmer, and a Rena canister filter (not sure what model or size). All for $85. I think all I need now is some sand and I should be set. Well that and new test kits and all the other misc stuff.
> 
> I also noticed the support bar in the middle of of the top frame of the tank is cracked. Should I replace the whole top frame or would strips of plexi epoxied on both sides work?


Do you know what species the 'blue peacock' was? Blue peacock could be almost anything including a hap that would get too large for your tank. Labs would be ok with peacocks.


----------



## dataz722 (Aug 25, 2014)

clhinds78 said:


> Do you know what species the 'blue peacock' was? Blue peacock could be almost anything including a hap that would get too large for your tank. Labs would be ok with peacocks.


I honestly have no idea.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

dataz722 said:


> clhinds78 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know what species the 'blue peacock' was? Blue peacock could be almost anything including a hap that would get too large for your tank. Labs would be ok with peacocks.
> ...


Picture?


----------



## dataz722 (Aug 25, 2014)

I think he looked like this guy.

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_ckBlasgNSzg/S ... ichlid.jpg

I went to another store today and they had more that I liked, but since they were pretty small and had a ton of different ones in the tanks I didn't take any pictures. They were
Acci
Pink Pecock
Bumble bee carabo

I have also picked up pretty much everything else I need (I think) except for a heater and some sand and repaired the center brace on the tank. Any recommendations on a heater? And what depth of sand should I plan on? Also, will a filstar XP3 create enough flow or should I add a PH?


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

dataz722 said:


> I think he looked like this guy.
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_ckBlasgNSzg/S ... ichlid.jpg
> 
> ...


That looks like an electric blue ahli-which is actually a hap. They are one of the smaller haps so he'd be fine in your tank.

The acei and pink peacock (commonly called strawberry peacock) would be fine in your tank. If the bumble is an mbuna I would not go with it. They can be very aggressive and wouldn't mix well with haps and peacocks.

Really don't have an recommendations on heaters. Most of them work just fine and most of them have the potential to fail. You'll have to check out the product review section for more recommendations. Right now I'm really liking the ViaAqua Titanium series. They have external temperature controls with a thermometer as well as a tempature probe you can place away from the heater in the tank. Some say they're not very accurate, but I've had good luck with them so far.

I'd go with an average depth of 2" for your substrate. Your cichlids will move it around quite a bit so it won't stay that way, but it's a good start.


----------



## dataz722 (Aug 25, 2014)

clhinds78 said:


> dataz722 said:
> 
> 
> > I think he looked like this guy.
> ...


Thanks.

I am hoping to start getting the tank set up this weekend. It has been leak testing on my porch since yesterday afternoon and all seems fine and my brace repair seemed to have worked like a champ.


----------



## dataz722 (Aug 25, 2014)

Well that really sucks. The water level had dropped maybe 1/4-1/2 and I just thought it was evaporation as it is sitting in direct sunlight so I emptied it to only about 1-2 gallons in it and went to carry it inside. Once we lifted it up water started streaming out both of the back corners.

When the tank had drained to about 2 inches or so and the siphon was starting to pull air I tilted to tank forward so I could siphon out as much as possible. Even though it was very little weight I think that might have cracked the seal.

That really puts a wrench into things.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

dataz722 said:


> Well that really sucks. The water level had dropped maybe 1/4-1/2 and I just thought it was evaporation as it is sitting in direct sunlight so I emptied it to only about 1-2 gallons in it and went to carry it inside. Once we lifted it up water started streaming out both of the back corners.
> 
> When the tank had drained to about 2 inches or so and the siphon was starting to pull air I tilted to tank forward so I could siphon out as much as possible. Even though it was very little weight I think that might have cracked the seal.
> 
> That really puts a wrench into things.


It is possible to reseal a tank. As long as it's just a leaky seal and not a crack it's a pretty easy fix.


----------



## dataz722 (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm considering it if I can't find a good deal. I am actually very handy and can do nearly everything around a house, but I am horrible at making a decent looking caulk seam.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

dataz722 said:


> I'm considering it if I can't find a good deal. I am actually very handy and can do nearly everything around a house, but I am horrible at making a decent looking caulk seam.


You should have no issues then. Maybe get a couple of pieces of glass for a test run. You can always put the worse looking seal in the back and hide it with a 3d background.


----------



## pelphrey (Apr 9, 2014)

I had the same issue with my 90. I resealed the inside of the tank 3 times. I then had to take it apart and rebuild and reseal it. I didn't even water test it because my work was awful. It has been sitting in 5 pieces for 2 months now. Its a real pain to rebuild a tank. Not so much the rebuilding but the deconstruction and cleaning. I will say though that its a great learning experience and its good to know going forward. Good luck!


----------

